

Happy Pi Day - deepakjc

Let the revelry begin...
======
te0006
Celebrate Pi? Really? With its bogus factor of two infesting each and every
equation? Simplicity and elegance, your name is Tau.
[http://tauday.com/](http://tauday.com/)

------
wikwocket
Numberphile's Pi playlist: highly recommended!
[http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4870492ACBDC2E7C](http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4870492ACBDC2E7C)

------
lumpysnake
Actually, Pi day is next year on March 14th, 2015. It may also work today if
you take into account only the first 2 digits after the decimal point, but it
kind of defeats the purpose.

~~~
vorg
π is 3.1415926535, no mention of 20. And altho Americans use 3/14/2015, Brits
use 14/3/2015 and Asians use 2015/3/14.

Best to say Pi day is every March 14th, from 15:00 to 16:00.

~~~
jaredsohn
> from 15:00 to 16:00

That seems more like "Pi hour".

------
johnpark
Happy Pie Day [http://mashable.com/2014/03/14/pi-day-pie-
recipes/](http://mashable.com/2014/03/14/pi-day-pie-recipes/)

------
washedup
How to celebrate Pi day: [http://www.wikihow.com/Celebrate-Pi-
Day](http://www.wikihow.com/Celebrate-Pi-Day)

------
bsmith
Pi in The Sky from SXSW:
[http://i.imgur.com/9Ymx7gp.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/9Ymx7gp.jpg)

